# Jewel Cichlid



## vancta (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

You've posted this video in the classified section, so if these fish are for sale you need to add a price for them. 

If your fish are not for sale please let me know & I will move this thread to the Member Photo/Video Gallery.


----------



## vancta (Jul 14, 2012)

not for sale,just trying how to post a Video at BCA's Forum, thank you !


Pamela said:


> You've posted this video in the classified section, so if these fish are for sale you need to add a price for them.
> 
> If your fish are not for sale please let me know & I will move this thread to the Member Photo/Video Gallery.


----------

